# Filth at the velodrome



## Boxers (4 August 2012)

Just watching the chat at the velodrome and there's one guy called Mark Cavendish on there, well I have never seen such dirty jeans!  He looks as if he has just come in from work on a building site or something.


----------



## bongo-girl (4 August 2012)

_there's one guy called Mark Cavendish on there, _

Never heard of him......


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (4 August 2012)

That'll be Mark Cavendish the winner of 4 stages of the TdeF and GB cyclist you are talking about - seeing how he won't have seen his home in about 5 weeks I am surprised he has any clean clothes at all.......


----------



## LizzieJ (4 August 2012)

Boxers said:



			there's one guy called Mark Cavendish on there
		
Click to expand...

  one guy... THE Mark Cavendish, I would think he's allowed dirty jeans after what he's been doing tbh!


----------



## Boxers (4 August 2012)

Slinkyunicorn said:



			That'll be Mark Cavendish the winner of 4 stages of the TdeF and GB cyclist you are talking about - seeing how he won't have seen his home in about 5 weeks I am surprised he has any clean clothes at all.......

Click to expand...

I would imagine there are laundry facilites at the olympic village


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (4 August 2012)

Boxers said:



			I would imagine there are laundry facilites at the olympic village
		
Click to expand...

I should imagine there are - the point is he obviously doens't consider it important in relation to the events he has been competing in over the past few weeks........


----------



## armchair_rider (4 August 2012)

Maybe it's go faster stripes. Just very close together


----------



## Rowreach (4 August 2012)

My sons advise me that jeans with the ingrained dirt look are the height of fashion ............


----------



## Mithras (4 August 2012)

I think the jeans are meant to look like that.  I thought they were quite nice.  Can't stand the preppy look.


----------



## hairycob (4 August 2012)

I opened this thread expecting something farmore interesting than the state of a blokes jeans!


----------



## nosenseofdirection (4 August 2012)

Winner of 4 stages? He's up to 23 now, isn't he? Or did you mean this year?


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (4 August 2012)

nosenseofdirection said:



			Winner of 4 stages? He's up to 23 now, isn't he? Or did you mean this year?
		
Click to expand...

I meant what he had done in the past few weeks


----------



## Dab (4 August 2012)

Boxers said:



			one guy called Mark Cavendish on there, well I have never seen such dirty jeans!
		
Click to expand...

'only THE greatest cycling sprinter of all time'.......can't say i was looking at his jeans


----------



## numptynoelle (4 August 2012)

I'm with Mithras, I rather liked his jeans! Loved the combo of him, Jake and Geraint during the cycling


----------



## combat_claire (4 August 2012)

So Victoria Pendleton wasn't caught reading Fifty Shades of Grey in between races!!


----------



## CorvusCorax (4 August 2012)

Soooo disappointed in this thread


----------



## numptynoelle (4 August 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Soooo disappointed in this thread  

Click to expand...

CC shush!  I don't think we are in soapbox any more.....


----------



## tasel (4 August 2012)

But these things are "in"!!! I have some ridiculously expensive jeans somewhere (we're talking hundreds of £), and it has finely created rugged holes and white-ish paint over it.

You might find this ridiculous - but although they look like that, I'm bl**dy careful when wearing them because of how much they cost.

OH won't let me put Mark Cavendish down. EVER. He worships some of these athletes like gods.


----------



## CorvusCorax (4 August 2012)

Apologies, I'm off back to Pervy Corner


----------



## ChiffChaff (5 August 2012)

combat_claire said:



			So Victoria Pendleton wasn't caught reading Fifty Shades of Grey in between races!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha!


----------



## HashRouge (5 August 2012)

He's THE Mark Cavendish....he can wear what he likes!!! 
He's also reigning world champion, as well as the best sprinter in the world...
I think Cav is great and I'm really glad that he's managed to get over his personal disappointment and join the commentary team. And I like his jeans


----------



## Boxers (5 August 2012)

Well it seems I must apologise to you all. I hadn't a clue who Mark Cavendish was, I don't following cycling (?) at all.

And I'm afraid I still don't like those 'dirty look' jeans, whoever he is.


----------



## Freddie19 (5 August 2012)

HashRouge said:



			He's THE Mark Cavendish....he can wear what he likes!!! 
He's also reigning world champion, as well as the best sprinter in the world...
I think Cav is great and I'm really glad that he's managed to get over his personal disappointment and join the commentary team. And I like his jeans 

Click to expand...

How on earth from television can you say what his jeans are like, and did you object that Ben Ainslie had not shaved before he went on camera the other night, I could go on....but for goodness sake, celebrate not moan.


----------

